# New to Nitro Touring car racing



## RC MotorHead (Jul 15, 2002)

Selling out my electric,Going to run a Nitro TC3,What parts from an electric TC3 can be used?So I can keep them,I hear some bearings will work(I have new kits,would keep them if they worked),Really not sure.Looking for someone with more knowledge on this matter.
Clamping hex hubs?
Diff cases and/or diffs (hubs and gears)?
Drive shaft,Front bumper,rear bumper ect.................

Thanks,Help would be great


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

The dogbones, bearings, pinion gears and diff cases will work on both. Along with any swaybars and shocks.

I see your in Ohio. Are you running at Joyce?


----------

